
Apple TV: Whence the profits? - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Apple+TV+From+whence+the+profits/2100-1041_3-6189513.html?tag=nefd.top
======
Sam_Odio
This is a surprising post, I've always heard that Apple TV makes its money of
the devices, not the iTunes downloads.

"The iPod makes money. The iTunes Music Store doesn't,"
<http://news.com.com/Will+iTunes+make+Apple+shine/2100-1041_3-5092559.html>

Of course that was a few years ago... maybe things have changed...

------
especkman
I've blogged about this. What most of these commentaries seem to miss is that
the material cost of the AppleTV is only going to drop since the hardware
requirements aren't going to change much.

Look at the bill of materials. There are $100 tied up in CPU, Chipset GPU &
network chip. How much will that cost in 18 months?

